

Experiments in programmatic graphics generation in Arc (with code, pics) - henning
http://arcxs.posterous.com/

======
burnout1540
You might also want to check out <http://www.contextfreeart.org/>

------
comatose_kid
Fun stuff! I'd written some arc code a while back - a ray tracer, it's part of
nex-3's arc github repo (www.github.com/nex3/arc).

Looking at his experiments makes me want to play around with arc again.

------
rantfoil
Been following this blog (on posterous ;-) ) -- really interesting
experiments.

